# Have You Met Any Other Members Face To Face?



## Lon (Jun 18, 2015)

We are a scattered group but I was wondering if anyone has met another member.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, I have.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2015)

Not from this forum No...but from other forums I've met quite a few. On another defunct forum different groups used to meet up regularly for days out, or just lunches ..sometimes people were how you expected them to be from how they posted  but often they were very different in person..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

Not this forum but several from another baby boomer forum and many from an American expat forum.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 19, 2015)

Not from any forum. Although I have been invited to stay over for a night at another forum member's house when traveling out west later this year. Even though I'm comfortable chatting with this person on a message board, I doubt I will do this.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

Interesting question, Lon.  I haven't but I'd like to.  I think we should have a big SF party somewhere and guess each other's identities.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2015)

I've never met anyone on this forum;  but I belong to a local sports board and I know/have met about 90% of the people on there over the years. .. thru numerous weekend activities and parties and things like that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Interesting question, Lon.  I haven't but I'd like to.  I think we should have a big SF party somewhere and guess each other's identities.



Good idea!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Interesting question, Lon.  I haven't but I'd like to.  I think we should have a big SF party somewhere and guess each other's identities.



Wouldn't that be fantastic ?!!  if only it were possible..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Wouldn't that be fantastic ?!!  if only it were possible..



No problem finding a central location for us - let's see - USA from coast to coast, UK, Australia, Canada, and France.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Well , I could manage it too, I would luuurve an excuse to go to the USA...although I'm not sure my back would cope with the long flight any more..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well , I could manage it too, I would luuurve an excuse to go to the USA...although I'm not sure my back would cope with the long flight any more..



I think London to NYC is only about 6 hours.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

How about Hawaii or Bermuda??:cheers:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I think London to NYC is only about 6 hours.



which is about 3 hours too long for my back these days  sadly ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> How about Hawaii or Bermuda??:cheers:



Ooooh I'd love to go to Hawaii, daughter is going there with s-i-l for her 40th Birthday celebrations next year..she's really looking forward to it..Unfortunately it's about a 16 hour flight  from Spain so no chance of me going along!!


----------



## Lon (Jun 19, 2015)

Initially, how about a Regional Meet Up so members don't have to travel so far. Those members west of the Mississippi for example could meet in Denver, Portland, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle.  Those members east of the Mississippi could meet in Philadelphia, Jacksonville, Raleigh, Atlanta.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2015)

And those members in other countries can just hop their butts on a plane, 
cuz we ain't payin' no freakin' airfare to travel across the pond! :tongue: :lofl:

Seriously, though, such a meeting (even in US) would be _very_ hard to coodinate. But nice idea, Lon.

_(What's that? SF has a "Travel Fund" which would cover all expenses? Oh. Well, that's different.)

:banana: :bounce: _


----------



## Glinda (Jun 19, 2015)

Lon said:


> Initially, how about a Regional Meet Up so members don't have to travel so far. Those members west of the Mississippi for example could meet in Denver, Portland, San Diego, San Francisco, Seattle.  Those members east of the Mississippi could meet in Philadelphia, Jacksonville, Raleigh, Atlanta.



Glinda's Bubble takes her anywhere!  :bigwink:


----------



## Kadee (Jun 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Interesting question, Lon.  I haven't but I'd like to.  I think we should have a big SF party somewhere and guess each other's identities.


What a good idea Glinda... When your arranging the party can you make the location Australia :excited::rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, I go to the US every year but Michigan is not centrally located. We go to Melbourne and Sydney every few years so could meet up there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 20, 2015)

When I used to belong to Americans expats in the UK forums we would arrange meetups in Glasgow, Edinburgh and London.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I have met many members from another site..In fact we have a 15 year relationship with like interests..I also have a FB Group Page with people that I have met on the internet..


----------

